# Electrical Lineman job



## Lineman (May 17, 2015)

Hello and thanks for reading

Does anyone have any idea how hard it would be to find job a a Power Lineman? I have 10 years of experience but have no clue if this is a wanted occupation in Australia, which I would like to relocate to. I also managed a sector for public lighting in the capital of my home country and I would like to know if there is an obligatory procedure to prove my skills, besides presenting relevant diploma and skills to potential employers? 
If there is a way to find a job from abroad would employers be interested in providing paperwork for work in Australia (working visa?) I am asking because I am not Australian citizen...

Thanks to everyone who read my post and best of luck to all of you guys!


----------

